# Townhouse



## Chad Pasquini (Jul 22, 2015)

So developer is coming in with plans for mulitiple groups of 4 to 5 Townhouse's, would like to know if privetly owned and rented out, would there be any accessible requirements, have read definition. Am i missing anything here. Thanks all,  I am under CRC


----------



## JBI (Jul 22, 2015)

Answer based on IRC and RCNYS.

Townhouses are designed as attached single family homes - that is individual homes with a zero clearance to the lot line on at least one wall. True Townhouses are not regulated by accessibility codes because they are single family homes.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 22, 2015)

I would agree with JBI, unless CA has some amendments.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 22, 2015)

Chapter 11 of the IBC and Fair Housing guidelines are applicable

SECTION R320

ACCESSIBILITY

R320.1 Scope.

Where there are four or more dwelling units or sleeping units in a single structure, the provisions of Chapter 11 of the International Building Code for Group R-3 shall apply.


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 22, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Chapter 11 of the IBC and Fair Housing guidelines are applicableSECTION R320
> 
> ACCESSIBILITY
> 
> ...


In this case the only accessible provisions that would apply would deal with parking, accessible routes to and from the units and so forth right? Nothing on the interior?

BS


----------



## JBI (Jul 22, 2015)

mt beat me to it... I find I must recant partially. At 4 and 5 units they would fall under R320 in the 2015 IRC which requires compliance with IBC Chapter 11 for R-3 and that will go beyond parking and routes between units. Type A and/or Type B units may well be required unless they fall into the exceptions.

I'm so accustomed to the RCNYS 2010 that I forget to look before I type sometimes. D'OH!


----------



## JBI (Jul 22, 2015)

For example:

*1107.6.3 Group R-3.   *

In Group R-3 occupancies where there are four or more _dwelling units _ or _sleeping units __intended to be occupied as a residence _in a single structure, every _dwelling unit _and _sleeping unit __intended to be occupied as a residence _shall be a _Type B unit_.

*Exception: *The number of _Type B units _is permitted to be reduced in accordance with Section 1107.7.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 22, 2015)

I quoted the 2012 IRC

The interior would have to comply.

1101.2 Design.

Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.


----------



## steveray (Jul 22, 2015)

We have some requirements in CT but they are fairly weak....maybe like 10% B units....Check with your AHJ...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 22, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> For example: *1107.6.3 Group R-3.   *
> 
> In Group R-3 occupancies where there are four or more _dwelling units _ or _sleeping units __intended to be occupied as a residence _in a single structure, every _dwelling unit _and _sleeping unit __intended to be occupied as a residence _shall be a _Type B unit_.
> 
> *Exception: *The number of _Type B units _is permitted to be reduced in accordance with :Next('./icod_ibc_2012_11_par082.htm')'>Section 1107.7.


Are there any single story dwelling units in the townhouse structure?

1107.7.2 Multistory units. A multistory dwelling or

sleeping unit which is not provided with elevator service is

not required to be a Type B unit.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jul 22, 2015)

These are all townhouse's with front and back open, side to side attached single family residence? with a group of 4 and a group of 5 and a group of 4? i do not see where accessibility applies?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 22, 2015)

It's required only where a single story dwelling unit or an elevator in a multi-story townhouse with four or more dwelling units.

However don't know if the CRC is the same.


----------



## Fort (Jul 25, 2015)

Look again.

You need to look at Ch.11A, Housing Accessibility, section 1102A.3 for Multistory Units. There are requirements there.

Any single story units would be considered "Covered Multifamily Units"

Funding source may trigger UFAS.

ADA is applicable for a leasing office, including parking and accessible route.

Ch.11B is applicable if it is publicly funded.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2015)

CBC 1.8.2.1 General. See the CalIfornia Residential Code for detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses.

CBC [A] 101.2 Scope.Detached one- and two-family dwellings and multiple single-family dwellings (townhouses) not more than three stories above grade plane in height with a separate means of egress and their accessory structures shall comply with the California Residential Code.

The FEDERAL  Fair Housing Act's design and construction requirements do not cover multistory townhouses--units that have two, three, or even four stories--unless the building has an elevator. There is a discussion of townhouses in the preamble to the Guidelines under "Section 2-Definitions [Covered Multifamily Dwellings]" at 56 FR 9472, 9481, March 6, 1991.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2015)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> It's required only where a single story dwelling unit or an elevator in a multi-story townhouse with four or more dwelling units.However don't know if the CRC is the same.


CRC has no accessibility requirements


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2015)

Density bonuses, developer agreements and funding sources may require access


----------

